# 14T Freewheel, Vintage?



## PedalPedantic (25 May 2018)

Did any British companies make a 14T freewheel? I am building my first single-speed bike (a 1947 P. Barnard), and wish to go 46Tx14T with the gearing. This gives me about 76 gear inches. If I have to go to a 16T freewheel, I would have to put a track chainring (56T?) on the front to get that kind of gear inch rating. I don't want a contemporary freewheel on this bike. Should I just be patient and wait for a 14T (Brampton, Cyclo, T.D. Cross, Villiers) to show up? I haven't seen one.


----------



## Sharky (25 May 2018)

What size wheels?


----------



## Sharky (26 May 2018)

With a std 700 wheel, a 46x16 will give you a 76" gear.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2018)

Look in BMX shops, quite common for them to use 14T screw on freewheels.


----------



## Sharky (26 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Look in BMX shops, quite common for them to use 14T screw on freewheels.


Do the bmx ones have the same thread diameter? Couldn't see any reference to it when just googled, but I did see one which you could get in either RH or LH drive, which I've not seen before.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2018)

Sharky said:


> Do the bmx ones have the same thread diameter? Couldn't see any reference to it when just googled, but I did see one which you could get in either RH or LH drive, which I've not seen before.


I'm pretty sure 'cheapo' BMX bikes use the standard threaded type, some do use a weird 'integrated freewheel' with loads of tiny bearings hence my suggestion of going to a *shop* rather than providing a link (plus the OP is 'over the pond')


----------



## rogerzilla (13 Aug 2018)

BMX freewheels are the standard thread. I have a Shimano one on my singlespeed.


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2018)

Put on a Dicta SS to get you up and running while you find a vintage one


----------

